# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Pros/cons with internal filter vs canister

## Solasido

I found today that Seaview is selling multipurpose internal filter. It looks like compartments for filter media and to be attached inside aquarium.

I would like to check with fellow aqua hobbyist here, what would be the pros/cons between such multipurpose filter vs canister filter?

From price perspective, the multipurpose internal filter seems to cost much less.


Thank you very much.

----------


## Shadow

IMO beside the price, none.

----------


## edw7636

Space maybe.

And external canister have the benefit of not disturbing the subtrate or water causing temperary cloudiness etc.

----------


## bossteck

Don't know what a multi-purpose internal filter is, but internal filter takes up your tank space (so you have less space for plants, fishes to swim etc); canister filters adds extra water volume to your tank, larger water volume usually means more stable water conditions.

----------


## hardric

Actually after all the media is put into the canister, there's not much space for extra volume of water. 4 benefits:
1. Better filtration. Cause u can get a bigger canister (as big as u like, but must control flowrate) u can fit in more media & therefore better filtration.
2. Space saving. Since filter isnt inside tank, more space for scape, swimming space, etc
3. More beautiful scape. U only need to hide the input & output pipes. Whereas u need to hide the internal filter
4. Easier maintenance. Unplug, wash media, plug again. For internal filter, you need to take the filter out the water. Slightly more troublesome.

----------


## |squee|

A canister filter always beats an internal filter hands down. Reason is there's more space for filter media and saves space in the tank. 

An internal filter is good when you just want simple mechanical filtration for a small tank, or don't want any equipment placed around the tank.

hardric summed up the pros and cons pretty well.

----------


## alvintcs

With external canister filter, you don't have to worry about disturbing the live stocks & plants when changing the media. 
An internal filter will take up space, when its time for refresh, you will have problem removing it from the existing tank and you will disturb the water and "cloud" it.

----------


## stormhawk

Another drawback to internal filters - the rubber suckers occasionally refuse to dislodge themselves from the tank wall, OR... they fail and the internal filter drops down to the bottom...

----------


## felix_fx2

Only cheaper. And normally not suited for larger tanks since the filter volume is very small as to even a mini canister like Eden and boyu.

----------


## Solasido

I see. Thanks, bros.

----------


## Neondagger

I use before internal filter. The different is after 2-3months your internal filter will be cog up with dirts and particals. Then if you dun rinse your media. The filter can stucked. When u off your filter the dirt starts to fly all over your tank.

----------


## Surfari'sAquariumSupplies

Internal filter is more difficult to maintain IMO. The only area for BB colonisation is the sole sponge, and large amounts of it will be washed off during weekly maintenance. The filter gets clogged up very easily, and an external filter beats an internal filter in terms of aeration(surface agitation). An external filter is also able to contain much more media to house BBs.

----------


## Neondagger

I heard internal filter increase temp of water too

----------


## seahnc

For display. Some user prefer canister over internal filter . As it only have the piping show in the tank and easy to maintain it too.

----------


## tirimisu

any good brand internal filter to recommend??? Sry for hijacking this post....

----------


## GHD97

Fluval U series? :Smile:  But as the former posts memtioned, the rubber sucker will become ineffective after some time...my Hailea BT200 internal filter has the same problem now^^...and that time you will headache...how to place the filter so it dosen't fall around and whack your fish:P That's why now I use HOB filters :Smile:

----------


## happydanio123

Sorry for being a party popper but I am an ardent advocator of sumps and after converting 2 out of 4 of my aquarium to sump systems, really feel that Canisters and Internal filters are a waste of time. 
Personally I like the fact that the sump is entirely customizable so you can put whatever you want into it without limitations of space and size. Also sumps are more space efficient as they usually are rectangular in shape and can fit nicely into the bottom of your aquarium. Finally they are cheap and easy to maintain with only one mechanical part (The pump prone to failure).

I am posting a reply to my earlier post on Overflow systems for my diy 20l tank trickle filter sump so if your interested please take a look!  

Cheers,
Happydanio

Sent from my SM-G570Y using Tapatalk

----------

